# Elavil not working well anymore :(



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I have been on elavil for IBS pain for about a year and a half. Every few months I need to increase the dosage to get the same pain relief. It never completely stopped the pain but it did knowck it down several notches. Ever since I had to take antibiotics about a month ago and my IBS flared(D and C and just erratic and unpredictable)the elavil (I take around 50mg/day with some variation to 45-55)seems to have stopped working, I am really bummed cause it seemed to work really well. I am so weary fo expending so much energy dealing with this. I almost want to give up, not literally but I am so tired of it all.


----------

